# Xanax+Clonazepam+L-Theanine



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

So obviously I havent started to cut down on the benzo?s yet, im just freaking out a little bit because I just downed a xanax with this drink that has L-theanine in it, and now I remember reading something about L-Theanine not to be taken with something, but I dont remember what. Was it benzo?s? fcuk.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

i have taken l-theanine with klonopin...no issues. didnt really help though


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah I?m ok I just had a bit too many benzo?s in my system and had been up for close to 20 hours, So I fell asleep and woke up about an hour ago. At 10pm. Not good.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

L-Theanine is fine to take with benzos as long as it's in moderate dosages.


----------

